# They're Here!! They're Here!!!!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

The new girls from Tina (Laurel Haven) are finally here!!!!!!!!!! :leap: They are GORGEOUS!! I just LOVE them!! And they are SO SWEET!!!  I stayed down in the barn for a while playing with them and was able to snap a few pics :thumbup: These aren't the best pics in the world and they DEFINITELY DO NOT do them justice!! But I figured they are better than nothing, right? :shrug: The only one that wouldn't cooperate with the camera was Melian.. So I will try to get some pics of her tomorrow :thumbup: Now of course in these pics they were more interested in the hay than me... but here goes:

Star









Morning Glory

















Morning Glory & Star









Morning Glory, Melian, and Star... Morning Glory decided she wanted to share her bite of hay with Star :wink: Morning Glory definitely likes to hog the attention too!!!









Morning Glory has Blue-Eyes and Star has moonspots. As long as she settles, Doublegate PAL Morning Glory is bred to NC PromisedLand RC Hoss *S. And Rosasharn UMT Melian is possibly bred to Caesar's Villa STS Sharpie *S. So please keep your fingers crossed for Doelings so I can retain a couple!!!!!!!! ray:

And these are the last girls to be added to my herd for now!!! I might purchase a couple more next year after a few of my girls kid, but it will only be if I find a Doe that I "can't live without" hehehe... :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Brandi!!! They are beautiful!!! Congrats! And only one buckskin this time! :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!! LOL! yep!!! Only one Buckskin this time :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Brandi


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting. They were just a bit before Christmas. Congratulations they look to right at home with you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...... indeed.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wonderful news! They look so nice, congrats on the new babies.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They are all beautiful. I love the one where MG and Star are looking at the camera so seriously. Hehe


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!! :grouphug: 


Ashley, I like that pic too! It was the last one I took... they were looking at me like "Would you PLEASE get that camera out of our faces woman! Can't you see we are eating here???" lol :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am glad you are so pleased with them. :thumbup: Hope they do well for you and give you lots of beautiful babies!!! :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Tina!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Aw so beautiful! I love those blue eyes :drool: Congrats! 

Pst...someone got into the potato chips again...can't have just one!! hehe


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!! And definitely true.... LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yay! Congrats! They sure are pretty!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Tara!!! :hug:


----------

